# To Wing or Not to Wing



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

In the stock A main
how many had wings on ??


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

alot winner didn't run one


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

davepull said:


> alot winner didn't run one


huh?
what's an "alot" winner


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh and the bodies used in stock, what was the most common in the A?


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

The winner of stock, Steve Peake was running a Protoform Dodge without a wing. Congrats steve.


----------



## Ovalman19 (Sep 28, 2001)

I think he forgot a comma

alot, winner didn't run one.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

whoops totally mis-read that one, my bad
thanks


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Body's?*



erock1331 said:


> Oh and the bodies used in stock, what was the most common in the A?


You would think that the only two body's available for 10th scale oval cars are protoform Monte Carlo hd and the Dodge R/T md by walking through the pits and watching the races. There were others but not many. I did see several of McCallister's new Dodge Chargers being run though.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Monte Carlo HD No wing


----------



## beekman (Jan 14, 2003)

adam brown ran a bolink "d" type with a small wing.finished second but was the fastest car on the track!!!


----------



## "Chris Ulbrik" (Jan 3, 2005)

I also ran a small bolink wing, i think thats the way to go.


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks Tommy, yes I ran the Protoform Dodge body started the week off running a small wing but took it off for racing and the car just took off. Let the debate continue to wing or not to wing that is the question. Steve


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

*Adam Brown*



beekman said:


> adam brown ran a bolink "d" type with a small wing.finished second but was the fastest car on the track!!!


Yo Ozzy, Looked to me like Frankie P was the fastest car on the track.....LMAO...

Good move having Petey run your car in the club race, now everyone thinks you are fast......LOL

See you Sunday???

Peter


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Congratulations Steve! I hope you and your crew come back to Plattsburgh again soon!

Chuck Barsalow~


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks Chuck, I plan on making the trip to Plattsburgh for the Jeff Sears race. Still trying to get caught up on sleep I lost at the birds. Should be able to travel again in a week or two. lol See you soon, Steve


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

To answer your question, I ran a wing with a HD Monte. Qualified 3rd, but all year a ran a Dodge w/ out a wing but thought I'd need it for stability in Fl. to run with so many cars on the track. Congratulations Steve Great win! I already can't wait till next year, who knew that food and sleep were optional. lol

Doug Parisano


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks Doug, I took my wing off the track had so much traction I didn't think it was needed. The protoform Dodge body is great for stock bolt on some BSR tires and tape in a TQ CELLS pack, take a good hold of the trigger and then just drive. Steve


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Steve, I'm already looking forward to the 1st qualifier next year. I'm hoping to get something going with BSR, Phil Marabella was very happy with them too.

Doug


----------



## dave w (Dec 12, 2004)

Mr.fastman said:


> Hey Steve, I'm already looking forward to the 1st qualifier next year. I'm hoping to get something going with BSR, Phil Marabella was very happy with them too.
> 
> Doug




DOUG no problem you now have bsr s ! :wave: welcome


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Dave!:roll:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the wing info guys.

Ok next question to all the Brids Stock A mainers -

Straight up or Offset Pod ????


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Steve,
I'm fond of the BSR tire/TQ Cells combo, too. :thumbsup: 
John and Kevin have really revamped the molds to give us the roundest, best fitting wheels available. 
When are you coming down to run at Glens Falls?

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Doug P, which car were you on at the birds?


----------



## Pete_85 (Mar 7, 2002)

I've run KSG offset last three years. Oh, with a small wing too. Protoform MD Dodge this year. -Pete R.


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

erock1331 said:


> Doug P, which car were you on at the birds?


Doug ran the CW car with the straight up pod.


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

erock1331 said:


> Doug P, which car were you on at the birds?


The Custom Works car. Offset T-plate, centered pod. The car was fantastic all week.
Doug


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

cool thanks


----------

